# Got my Card for Augusta



## GaBear (Apr 14, 2008)

You just gotta love being a Lifetime Member of ASA.

I'm on Target J-1 Saturday 11am
                          I-1 Sunday 8am

Yes Life is Good And the Hunter Class had better watch out cause the Bear is a Coming


----------



## GaBear (Apr 17, 2008)

Dang Am I the only one who got thier card?


----------



## badcompany (Apr 17, 2008)

Naw I got mine but I gotta walk further. AGAIN


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 17, 2008)

I have registered me and the boy but they have both of our cards in the minor boy so I can sign a waiver for the boy in case he shoots his eye out.  I called to try to get range assignments and they couldn't give them to me.


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 17, 2008)

I've been told you can register there.  Is that so?


----------



## GaBear (Apr 17, 2008)

Yep you sure can


----------



## jersey ga boy (Apr 18, 2008)

*registration*



dhardegree said:


> I've been told you can register there.  Is that so?


what up fellas joined asa via WORLD WIDE WEB will register for shoot on location. any one who brings a friend that is not a member can join at the shoot  & ASA will waive $5 non member fee just a thought[HOLLA]


----------



## badcompany (Apr 18, 2008)

Hunterrs said:


> I have registered me and the boy but they have both of our cards in the minor boy so I can sign a waiver for the boy in case he shoots his eye out.  I called to try to get range assignments and they couldn't give them to me.



You will have to shoot both rounds on Saturday. 8:00 and 3:00


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 18, 2008)

badcompany said:


> You will have to shoot both rounds on Saturday. 8:00 and 3:00



that stinks that we have to shoot both in one day i think that is unfair to the novice archer and we should be given the oppourtunity to shoot over a coarse of two days like everyone else

ok im done wineing


----------



## GaBear (Apr 18, 2008)

Here are the Range Assignments according to ASA



 Augusta GA Range Assignments 

Class         | Range | 1st Time   | 2nd Time | Yds 
Men's Pro| A / B    | Sat 10AM | Sun 8AM  | 50 

Senior Pro| B / A   | Sat 10AM | Sun 8AM  | 50 
Limited Pro| B / A  | Sat 10AM |Sun 8AM   | 50 
Wom.Pro  |B / A    | Sat 10AM | Sun 8AM   |  50 

Open A      | C / D   | Sat Noon | Sun 8AM   | 45 
Semi Pro   | D / C   | Sat Noon  | Sun 8AM  | 50 
Unlimited  | D / C    |Sat Noon   |Sun 8AM   | 45 

Open B      | E / F     |Sat Noon   |Sun 8AM   | 45 
Senior Open | F / E | Sat Noon   |Sun 8AM  | 45 
Y.Adult Male |F / E  | Sat Noon  | Sun 8AM  | 40 
Y. Adult Female| F / E | Sat Noon| Sun 8AM | 40 

Senior Women| H / G |Sat 11AM |Sun 8AM |40 
Wom.Open | H / G | Sat 11AM | Sun 8AM | 40 
Super Senior | H / G | Sat 11AM | Sun 8AM | 40 
Open C (1)| G / H    | Sat 11AM  | Sun 8AM  | 40 
Open C (2)| G / H    | Sat 8AM    |  Sat 3PM  | 40 

Hunter |  J / I |      Sat 11AM |  Sun 8AM | 40 
Limited |  J / I |     Sat 11AM |  Sun 8AM  | 40 

Bow Novice |  I / J |  Sat 8AM  | Sat  3PM | 30 
Wom.Hunter | I / J | Sat 11AM |Sun 8AM | 30 
Youth Boys   | I / J  | Sat 11AM | Sun 8AM |30 
Youth Girls   |  I / J  | Sat 11AM | Sun 8AM | 30 

Traditional |   F / E  | Sat 8AM    |Sat  10AM | 25 

Jr. Eagle |  K | Sat 8AM  |   15 
Eagle |        K | Sat 8AM  |   20 
Sr. Eagle |  K | Sat 8AM  |   25


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 18, 2008)

Matt Sowell said:


> that stinks that we have to shoot both in one day i think that is unfair to the novice archer and we should be given the oppourtunity to shoot over a coarse of two days like everyone else
> 
> ok im done wineing



I agree that shooting all 40 in a day can be a "Bear". but the ASA is trying to do all-be all for everyone. Having the Novice shoot all 40 will let everyone get out of GA by noonish on Sunday. No big deal to us becuase we live here but two weeks ago knowing I had an 11 hour drive home from Texas.... I was proud to leave at noon rather than four.

Look at it this way... you will shoot at 8AM and being that it is Known Distance will probably be off the range by 11 at the worst. Go visit the vendors, get a bite, chat up the crowd and then by 3 you are back at the fun. That does a couple things. It leaves all day Sunday for the Sims, touring the rest of the ranges... Maybe even go watch the pros. Also if you are in that "groove thang" it lets you do it all in the same day.... and if you shoot the first 20 like a #$%S&#!!!! then you can shoot the other 20 and stop the bleeding without having to sleep on that X^&%#@&! score all night

Ya'll will have a blast. Ya'll come by the Victory archery booth and Holla!!


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 18, 2008)

Brian from GA said:


> I agree that shooting all 40 in a day can be a "Bear". but the ASA is trying to do all-be all for everyone. Having the Novice shoot all 40 will let everyone get out of GA by noonish on Sunday. No big deal to us becuase we live here but two weeks ago knowing I had an 11 hour drive home from Texas.... I was proud to leave at noon rather than four.
> 
> Look at it this way... you will shoot at 8AM and being that it is Known Distance will probably be off the range by 11 at the worst. Go visit the vendors, get a bite, chat up the crowd and then by 3 you are back at the fun. That does a couple things. It leaves all day Sunday for the Sims, touring the rest of the ranges... Maybe even go watch the pros. Also if you are in that "groove thang" it lets you do it all in the same day.... and if you shoot the first 20 like a #$%S&#!!!! then you can shoot the other 20 and stop the bleeding without having to sleep on that X^&%#@&! score all night
> 
> Ya'll will have a blast. Ya'll come by the Victory archery booth and Holla!!



then why doesnt everyone shoot both on sat?


----------



## GaBear (Apr 18, 2008)

Matt Sowell said:


> then why doesnt everyone shoot both on sat?



Well that is quite simple.....There are not enough ranges for everyone to shoot both in one day.


----------



## reylamb (Apr 19, 2008)

GaBear said:


> Well that is quite simple.....There are not enough ranges for everyone to shoot both in one day.



Plus, it is a way for the ASA to get folks to voluntarily jump out of the novice class on their own.  At one time some of the classes had folks shooting all 40 in one day, some shot 20 each day, and some folks shot at noon on Sunday.  At some shoots shooting all 40 in one day was clearly an advantage when bad weather came in overnight.

In an effort to get everyone out fairly early on Sunday they had to do some re-arranging.

Not to sound rude or mean, but at the end of the day, giving some classes "bad shooting times" will encourage some folks to jump to other classes on their own.


----------



## reylamb (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh yeah.....forgot to mention.......target 6 on C & D.


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 19, 2008)

reylamb said:


> In an effort to get everyone out fairly early on Sunday they had to do some re-arranging.
> 
> Not to sound rude or mean, but at the end of the day, giving some classes "bad shooting times" will encourage some folks to jump to other classes on their own.




Why penalize the people that actually belong in that class?  ASA needs to look at scores from local clubs and move people based on that during the season, not just ASA events.  Shooting 40 targets in one day is too many.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 19, 2008)

I kinda thought that 40 in one day might be tough at first too, but I'm also kinda glad that they decided to do it this way. This is will be the first time I've been able to go to a Pro-Am so I'm looking forward to all of it. Sunday will be a day to shoot the Simms, take a good look around, and still leave at a decent time, and be home by midafternoon. I don't think 40 will be too many for me, after I shot at 12 Point this morning, probably shot 50-60 arrows, including bags before and after. Then I came home and continued to work with the new release, shoot about 50 or so more times. At about 7:00 or so, I'm going back out and do it again, 50-60 more times!! Gotta get the hang of that Chappy, paid too much for it to sit in the bag!


----------



## lovinlife (Apr 19, 2008)

*curious*

when you  practise how many arrows do you shoot, id bet it s over  40. so whats the difference?40 is 40 no matter if on a range or practice.when ya shoot IBO  , you have that option, i liek to shoot 30 one day then 10 next, so i can get early start back home.next year  ill be shootign  3 asa 3 ibo, plus indoor shoots, and pp up, gonna be busy year. good luck to  all you are going to augusta, wife will be shooting ill be working the booth.


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 19, 2008)

what booth?


----------



## GaBear (Apr 19, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Oh yeah.....forgot to mention.......target 6 on C & D.




Well Atleast it not too far to walk


----------



## reylamb (Apr 20, 2008)

Hunterrs said:


> Why penalize the people that actually belong in that class?  ASA needs to look at scores from local clubs and move people based on that during the season, not just ASA events.  Shooting 40 targets in one day is too many.



Along with a few of the other reasons, another reason they have novice shoot all 40 in one day is because the other option is to have half the class shoot at 8 am on Saturday, and then at noon on Sunday, while the rest of the class shoots at noon on Saturday and then at 8 on Sunday.  Too many people were complaining about having to shoot at noon on Sunday and not getting out from the site until 4 pm ish.  Mike can not make everyone happy, so he decided to go with all 40 in one day.


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Lamby,
Do we shoot at our regular times?  I registered end of last week online...come on target #1 or 20...   JC and I will be headed down on Friday AM it looks like.  Skipping team shoot and planning on shooting SIMS and practice range.


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 20, 2008)

Is it too late to register online?  Do use the postal system or email to mail cards?


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 20, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Along with a few of the other reasons, another reason they have novice shoot all 40 in one day is because the other option is to have half the class shoot at 8 am on Saturday, and then at noon on Sunday, while the rest of the class shoots at noon on Saturday and then at 8 on Sunday.  Too many people were complaining about having to shoot at noon on Sunday and not getting out from the site until 4 pm ish.  Mike can not make everyone happy, so he decided to go with all 40 in one day.



Everyone in novice shoots the same 40 targets at the same times so I am OK with it.  Me and the boy are really looking forward to our first ASA event.  Hope to see you there Jeff.


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 20, 2008)

dhardegree said:


> Is it too late to register online?  Do use the postal system or email to mail cards?



You should still be able to register online, or you can call the office on Monday or Tuesday.  If you register early enough, they will mail you your cards.  Otherwise, you just pick up in the little box at the ASA trailer at the shoot.


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 20, 2008)

I've been told you can signup for the team shoot even if you don't have a team.  I was told they would assign you a team.  Is this so?


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 20, 2008)

The team shoot on Friday is a random draw.  They assign you to a team.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 21, 2008)

Got mine today! 8:00 rg I target 4, 3:00, J target 4. Any other TRUE "Pro Novice" shooters get their card yet??


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 21, 2008)

All I know is that the boy is one target behind me on the novice range.  I hope to shoot with some folks from here.


----------



## bowtechfan (Apr 21, 2008)

Linc and I will be in Augusta but we received some bad news today. Linc has been complaining with his left arm hurting especially when he shoots his bow. He saw a orthopedic dr. today and x-rays show a torn tricep that has tried to heal on its own. He had physical therapy today and is scheduled for 2 more this week. He really wants to shoot this weekend but we (parents, Linc,and Miss Ginger) have decided that he will not shoot Augusta. With the MEGA and other shoots out there, we feel it may be best to wait. Physical therapist says a good three to four weeks of little or no shooting would give it enough time to heal, however shooting this one tournament he felt would be ok but there is still a CHANCE of making things worse. Linc is VERY DISAPPOINTED!!!  Maybe with therapy the next few weeks he can make a quick recovery.


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 21, 2008)

Tell him we are thinking about him.  Always good to see y'all on the course.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 21, 2008)

Got mine last week.

________Range__Target
Sat. 8am___I______2

Sat. 3pm___J ______2


----------



## badcompany (Apr 21, 2008)

Tell Linc to take it easy. No need to mess things up worse. He is still young. It is always a pleasure to see him out there on the range but he has alot of years ahead of him. Tell him to take it easy and I hope to get to shoot with him again soon.


----------



## lovinlife (Apr 21, 2008)

*sorry to hear*

just had shoulder surgrey 4 weeks ago , and i had torn RC and a tare in bicep at the RC, so i knwo h ow he feels not beign b ale to shoot, but tell him when he does shoot he will be in no pain if he does what dr's  say.hope  he gets better, ill be there with the wife, she is shooting, and im watching.


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 22, 2008)

Narrow 

You don't want target 1 cause that is where I am. I have C&D 1. Can't remember which is first.


----------



## reylamb (Apr 22, 2008)

Brian from GA said:


> Narrow
> 
> You don't want target 1 cause that is where I am. I have C&D 1. Can't remember which is first.



You guys will be on D on Saturday as we in Open A are on C.......

Yup Smitty, noon on Saturday and 8 am on Sunday.

I plan on shooting the team shoot, but that will depend on work the rest of the week.


----------



## lovinlife (Apr 22, 2008)

*wife got her card*

g, h  target 9 womens open. ill be working and taking pics, so hope to see yall there.hope everyone shoots to there best of ablity.


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 22, 2008)

reylamb said:


> You guys will be on D on Saturday as we in Open A are on C.......
> 
> Yup Smitty, noon on Saturday and 8 am on Sunday.
> 
> I plan on shooting the team shoot, but that will depend on work the rest of the week.



JC and I are going to leave around 10 am on Friday it looks like.  Just going down to shoot SIMS and practice range.  I'm hoping SIMS won't be too crowded.  Then, if the weather gets a litte rough on Saturday maybe I'll have a chance at making some money.


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 22, 2008)

Brian from GA said:


> Narrow
> 
> You don't want target 1 cause that is where I am. I have C&D 1. Can't remember which is first.



The way it looks, I'll end up on target 1 or 2.  Usually I end up next to Dansby and have to listen to him harass me all weekend. 

Hey Brian, you gonna bring that pretty pink flowered stool again?


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 22, 2008)

bowtechfan said:


> Linc and I will be in Augusta but we received some bad news today. Linc has been complaining with his left arm hurting especially when he shoots his bow. He saw a orthopedic dr. today and x-rays show a torn tricep that has tried to heal on its own. He had physical therapy today and is scheduled for 2 more this week. He really wants to shoot this weekend but we (parents, Linc,and Miss Ginger) have decided that he will not shoot Augusta. With the MEGA and other shoots out there, we feel it may be best to wait. Physical therapist says a good three to four weeks of little or no shooting would give it enough time to heal, however shooting this one tournament he felt would be ok but there is still a CHANCE of making things worse. Linc is VERY DISAPPOINTED!!!  Maybe with therapy the next few weeks he can make a quick recovery.


that sucks 
tell linc to hit the weight room and he wolnt tear muscles so easy
we will keep him in our prayers


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 22, 2008)

If I do everyone will want to sit in it. But since it is April in GA I should be festive and bring it. I'll probably break out the Barco-Lounger. I haven't brought it out all year. May be why I have been on that rear Teet.


----------



## slideri10 (Apr 23, 2008)

Got my card today, Sat. 12:00 range D #14, Sun. 8:00 range C #14.


----------



## dmedd (Apr 23, 2008)

*re*

I'm on target 2  E,F


----------



## WHITE_CHOCOLATE (Apr 23, 2008)

Im on target G 4  at11 on sat and H 4 at 8 on sun.


----------



## dgmeadows (Apr 23, 2008)

*Got mine....*

Hunter J7 & I7...


Doing the Friday PM team shoot , and will be there at 8:00 AM Saturday for Jr. Eagle shoot with my daughter...

Should be fun if the dang "every weekend" rain will go away for once.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Apr 23, 2008)

See ya'll there!!  My Favorite Venue is Augusta!


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 23, 2008)

Just don't show up at the old shoot site Trey.   I wish we were still over at Wildwood Park, but hopefully the group at Fort Gordon does as good of job as the guys at Fort Benning.


----------



## bowtechfan (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey yall this is Linc thanks for all the kind words. After another visit to the doctor I only have tendonitis. The physical therapist and DR. say it is ok for me to shoot this weekend. For those that are wondering I do lift weights 4 times a week. Again thanks for all the kind words and I will see everybody this weekend.


----------



## badcompany (Apr 23, 2008)

That is great to hear Linc. I hope to see you there my friend.
Scott


----------



## jworsham (Apr 24, 2008)

D-1 Sat C-1 on Sunday  next to Dansby all weekend


----------



## Spoon13 (Apr 24, 2008)

G12 Sat 11am
H12 Sun 8am

See all of you guys down there.  Be safe in your travels.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll get my card tomorrow when I get out there. I'm leaving after I drop my daughter off at school. 
See ya'll there!
Dave


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 24, 2008)

bowtechfan said:


> Hey yall this is Linc thanks for all the kind words. After another visit to the doctor I only have tendonitis. The physical therapist and DR. say it is ok for me to shoot this weekend. For those that are wondering I do lift weights 4 times a week. Again thanks for all the kind words and I will see everybody this weekend.



im just messin with you about lifting 
glad to hear youre ok


----------



## LINC (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks hope to see ya this weekend.


----------



## GaBear (Apr 24, 2008)

Due to a unforseen fiancial shortfall I won't be making the trip to Augusta unless I can find out the train schedule for trains going from Gainesville to Augusta and hop on boxcar willy style.


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 24, 2008)

GaBear said:


> Due to a unforseen fiancial shortfall I won't be making the trip to Augusta unless I can find out the train schedule for trains going from Gainesville to Augusta and hop on boxcar willy style.



that sucks hopefully you can make columbus


----------



## Taylor Co. (Apr 24, 2008)

bowsmith said:


> Just don't show up at the old shoot site Trey.   I wish we were still over at Wildwood Park, but hopefully the group at Fort Gordon does as good of job as the guys at Fort Benning.



I'll be fine and so will you! I am looking forward to a great time!


----------

